

How to export emails as plain text using c#? - tonyubah2011

am trying to create an application that would  access a storage location containing emails maybe stored by an email application or client.please how would i got about achieving that ?<p>thanks
======
shawndumas
1.) Go to Stack Overflow[1] and search for "c# email".

2.) Read all of the search results. (Here[2] _might_ be a good start.)

3.) If you cannot find what you are looking for then sign up and ask your
question.

4.) Keep checking back but _don't_ wait and _don't_ whine for an answer. Go to
MSDN[3], google[4] et al. and keep searching...

\----

[1]: <http://stackoverflow.com/>

[2]: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/44383/reading-email-
using...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/44383/reading-email-using-
pop3-in-c)

[3]: <http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/categories>

[4]: you know where this one is right?

------
revjx
You could've found the answer using Google in about half the time it took to
post this question.

------
DanielStraight
Ask at Stack Overflow.

